# Juwel Rio 400 ( new pics 13062011 )



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

after my last tank sprang a leak, i have been pretty quiet, but i have been busy putting a new tank together 

specs:

Juwel Rio 400
151 x 51 x 62 cm
400l / 100g
flourite
pressurized co2
6 x 54w t5's

EI dosing

pics to follow...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

pics:

25012009









01022009









08022009









22022009









11032009









12032009










and this is where i am today...

26032009


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, great tank. And it looks like it filled in very quickly.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks btm 

it doesnt feel quick, i have been battling bga and rhizoclonium, but i seem to be getting on top of it...

i had most of the plants from my last setup, but they took a bit of a knock, so i have just been letting them grow and propagate, it is time for a decent trim soon...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

first major trim

click the image for larger


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

very nicely done!!!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks chonzilla!

new pics...

things are growing in nicely after the trim, but it is looking like it is time for a trim again 

i added some lobelia, and got some eustris stellata

i joined a couple of dutch forums, and they were absolutely horrified with the rocks, but i also had some positive comments so for now they are still staying. i have some new plants as well, but they are still tiny, if i can grow them and propogate them, i might use them in place of the rocks...

front - click for larger:



this is what the stellatus looked like when i got it - pretty sickly










this is what it looks like now - hopefully it is going to grow from strength to strength - i hope it makes the transition from emmersed to immersed ok










i have some glosso, hc and micranthum umbrosum floating










tiny cutting of rotala wallichii


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow. I love it. Sorry to hear about your other tank leaking like that, but it looks like you recovered very nicely. I really like how you put a bunch of pictures in sequence like that. It really shows off that rapid growth of yours. I'm very impressed with the tank! Also, please keep the rocks. I think that they really make this tank!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks cam! 

i have been battling with cyano, i think i just might have to look at dosing some antibiotics, the last bit just seems so stubborn


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

new pic. trim and shape, made some space for the alternanthera on the left, and removed a lot of the hygro. polysperma to let the sunset hygro grow in to replace it.

click for larger:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

new pic, moved some plants around, comments welcome


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Beautiful tank. I have not much else to add... 

I imagine it is a lot of work to keep fast growers in shape like that. But the result is worth it.


----------



## jim lockhart (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job ! Very nice composition. I like that you added the rocks to the plants, but it looks like they have been there forever. It keeps changing just a bit, but maintains the same look.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@ wasserpest - thanks man! it is getting to be a pain, i have to prune almost weekly...

@ jim - thanks, they just seem to be disappearing into the layout now...

i might start removing then as the start disappearing, like the one on the far right is totally invisible now...


----------



## armadillo.mx (Jan 17, 2009)

You have a really nice Tank, the growth it's been really fast, I alkso have flourite in my tank ans seems to be working really well

I see that you also do EI dosing, what is it consists?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

some news pics, scape is still the same

front - click for larger...


left









middle









right









my view from the couch









looks a little pinkish coz only the arcadias are on, i like this look...

i will be breaking this tank down in less than two months coz i am relocating, not looking forward to that, it has only been running for 5 months or so...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

this tank is empty now, i am moving at the end of the month, i will set it up agian next month sometime hopefully...

i might try a different style too...


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, everything has filled in very nicely. i love the bunches of plants. do you have problems with algae and lack of flow around some plants?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i did, but then i added a small powerhead of the left. the only problem i had with algae was some cyano that i couldnt get rid of, i didnt try antibiotics, but hopefully i wont get it again when i redo it...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

so i am settled in cape town now and have finally gotten around to setting up my tank.

i am going to try a v-shaped layout this time, with no hardscape. i have some new plants coming so hopefully it will look a bit fuller soon. i have been dosing some n, k, phosphates and a little traces, but only tiny amounts, i dont want to encourage algae...

tank specs:

400l / 100g
flourite
injected co2 - 1 bps filter intake diffusion
fluval fx5
6x54w arcadia plant pro's
1x54w juwel day
1x54w juwel nature

timing:

12:00 co2 on
13:00
14:00 juwels arcx1,2 on
15:00 arcx3,4 on
16:00
17:00 arcx5,6 on
18:00
19:00 arcx3,4 off
20:00 arcx5,6 off
21:00
22:00 juwels arcx1,2, c02 off

plants:

ludwigia
polygonum
rotala
downoi
hc
p. stellata
alternanthera
lobelia
h. polysperma
ozelot swords

19072009









22092009









27092009









i need to clean the back glass, it is mud splashed on the back, and i forgot to clean it off before i filled it. its the first time i am trying hc so i hope it goes well.

comments welcome!


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sad that the old setup is gone, but I'm also excited to see your new setup develop. I'm a "V" shaped scape kind of guy myself, so I'm sure that I'll watch this one closely. Good luck and have fun over the next few months!

Regards,

Charlie


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks charlie!

i am trying some new plants as well, i will have to see what fits in...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

full tank shot









gsa and gda









side view









happy otto









hc and pearling rhizoclonium









glosso









ludwigia glandulosa









p. stellata









my hc has almost tripled, all the plants are growing well. i have increased the co2 and started doing so hopefully i will be able to get the algae under control!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Wow thats a lot of algae! I love the tank though. It was looking amazing before you moved, hope it turns out just as good this time


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

*Juwel Rio 400 ( new pic)*

full frontal, click for larger:


my tank is a little murky, i added a polishing pad, and then forgot to purge the filter into a bucket, instead all the gunk spewed into my tank so i think it is having a little bacteria bloom...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

some new pics..

front click for larger:



starlight L183 










pink tenellus










nice colors on the polygonum










long leafed wallichii










dreaded clado


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

the "side view" pic from 08-12 is friggin awesome lol. One lonely otto at an all you can eat buffet!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

*new pic 02112009*

full frontal - click for larger



long name, pretty plant - Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@ashok - thanks man

did a major replant on the weekend to try and get rid of some clado, so just waiting for the stems to straighten...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

new pics - looks like the dreaded clado is out, or at least i havent spotted any yet 

front - click for larger



closeups:

left










middle










right


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> new pics - looks like the dreaded clado is out, or at least i havent spotted any yet


Best of luck, I'm fighting that same war. 

Tank looks great!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks lauraleellbp

pulling everything out did wonders for the clado, i removed a sideplates worth. now it seems to have not come back...


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, your first setup in this journal was phenomenal, and this second go around is turning out quite nice also. You really know how to grow stems. I'm sure your fish are enjoying themselves. 

How did you end up in South Africa? I don't know why but from your picture in the Face behind the name thread, I assumed you and your wife are American. Is that correct?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i am still getting the hang of my wife's new camera, so this is the best i could do for now...



@freddie - thanks dood, we are starting to get some of the nicer plants here so it makes it easier...

nope we are both south africans  we ended up here when our great great grandparents emigrated here from germany, england, poland etc...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, the tank looks awesome. I'm amazed that this is the first time I've come across this journal. Very impressive! Good job. The new scape should look great.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a gorgeous tank!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks CL, i wanted to go with a less maintenance intensive setup, work has been pretty busy at the mo, and i havent bee finding the time to trim all the stems...

thanks ashok!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

these pics were taken on the 1st of april, unfortunately not an april fools joke. this is what two months of no co2 and neglect will do.










closeup:










it pulled out mostly in one big bunch, and then a few rafts of clado... thats a black bag for scale.










you know you have a thick mat of algae when you can grow floating emersed hm on there...










and this is what it looks like after a lot of the algae was removed...










it still looks like this now, except there a couple of new plant pots in the open space waiting to be planted this weekend...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i took some new pics tonight:

front click for larger:


one of my blue tetras up close:









and some new giant hygro i got that the edges go a nice pink color:









i am still getting the hang of the new camera, i think the iso is too high, etc etc. hopefully pics will improve soon.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

time for an update 

i seem to have beaten off all the algae, except in two spots. on the two top most pieces of driftwood there are some tufts growing. i can either keep nuking it with excel, try h2o2, or cover the driftwood with some black plastic, what do you think?

i also seem to have gotten the hang of the camera... thanks andre and ryan!

front, click for larger...



i added some cardinals, some serpae, some pristellas and silver tip tetra's, so my tank now has some movement now too. i would still like to get some black neons and glowlights.

the plants are growing in nicely!

this is what my tank looked like exactly a year ago today


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool 'scapes! 

I like it!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

You've done some great scapes with this tank! It's unfortunate that all the algae showed up.


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

You produce some awesome scapes. Where did the discus go?


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Simply amazing!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a lot of algae! But I agree with all comments above, your scapes were (are) amazing!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

it really needs a trim and a rearrange 

click for larger...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

so i tackled the trim over the weekend and yesterday...

i am pretty happy with the growth and colors i am getting at the moment. i am still fighting with clado but it is a lot better than it was. i also have a sudden infestation of malyasian trumpet snails, they are playing havoc with the hc that manages to escape the clado. i think i must give up on the idea of an hc carpet for now. my nano is almost totally carpeted so i guess i should be satisfied.

i am not dosing any nitrates since i have added fish, just some phosphate, traces and food.

i switched out my glass diffusor to the hagen elite mini filter diffuser, it works great. anyway enough chit chat, here are the pics:

front - click for larger


left side:









middle:









right:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i found an Aponogeton madagascariensis









i brought my Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' to the front a bit so you can actually see it...









i also got a piece of emersed bolbitus









and in case you think the back right looks a little bare, there is some rotala colorate, cuba and reineckii still coming up in the back there:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

here is a pic of the diffuser in action:









an obligatory side pic:









and my favourite pic to show what a riot of color a healthy planted tank can look like:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

*Juwel Rio 400 ( video 10122010)*

this tank is empty again 

i am moving on tuesday, so everything needs to dry out...

i will re-setup up in january, i have some exciting new changes. flourite dark, maybe a sump, new scape etc.

in the meantime here is a video of what it was like a few months ago...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAYdsh6T4v4

there is an HD version, camera was a bit shaky, coz i was using a skateboard as a dolly, and it was bumping over the tiles, i will make another plan next time...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome color in a great looking tank. You have a lot of cool looking plants.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks hyzer!

video shows it how it is, a lot better than over-edited etc. photos


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

this tank has been empty for the last couple of weeks.

i cleaned it and hardscaped it today, take a look:

front



anyone else spot the antelope?










going to dry start some carpets to start with...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

and without further ado here are some pics...

the nice thing about reusing your old substrate is that you get some nice surprises popping up:

from left to right, some hc, a crypt and a dwarf lily










this aponogetan ulvaceous has been in for a bout 2 weeks and is already flowering..










the leaves on this echinodorus "red diamond" are a brilliant red and it stays quite small:










can anyone tell me if this is cardamine lyrata or hydrocotyle sibthorpioides?










and lastly the FTS! click for larger


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice!

Where'd you get your Red Diamond sword?

And that really looks like Hydrocoytle to me.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks lauralee!

i got it locally from a pet shop in johannesburg, they must have imported some..

i am hoping it is hydrocotyle sibthopioides/maritima but i can't tell...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

update time

no changes, just growing in...



glosso is growing slowly, starting to look pretty natural, i am still letting everything grow where i put it or where it has sprouted on its own..


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

*Juwel Rio 400 ( new pics 29052011 )*


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i have taken the wood out, it was using up valuable stem real estate. i know i was going for a lower maintenance scape, but i can't say no to new stems...

front, click for larger



left side:










middle










right:










so it looks like i am heading towards a dutch again..


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Tank looks awesome dude. 

The crypt on the lower left corner of this image, is that a c affinis?



wearsbunnyslippers said:


> ..


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@looking4roselines - thanks!

yeah i think its an affinis


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)




----------

